# New Fall TV Shows You'll Check Out?



## ClassicRockr (Aug 29, 2014)

Two new shows coming this fall that we are *REALLY* looking forward to seeing:

The Mysteries of Laura
The preview for it had us both cracking up. Sarcastic humor......love it!

The Bad Judge
Again, the preview had us cracking up. And, again......sarcastic humor, love it!

Don't have to fit those shows in with Dancing With The Stars or American Idol b/c they don't start til 2015.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Aug 30, 2014)

So, folks on this forum aren't going to watch any tv anymore? I do read a lot of complaints on the forum about what is on regular tv and cable today. Well, since none of us will ever be able to change this situation, we either put up with it or yank the tv cord all of the wall and toss the tv into the trash. Our tv cost us too much to do that, so guess we will put up with the programing and continue to use the old remote to change the shows we don't want to see.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Aug 30, 2014)

Funny you should mention this today, CR. I have just made the life-changing decision to cut the cord, as they say. I'm going to buy two Roku devices (I forgot what they're called) and two digital antennas (antennae?), a Roku and antenna for each TV, costing a bit less than $100, and sign up for Netflix for $7.99/month.

The digital antenna will allow me to watch all the local channels and Netflix? I can watch whatever I want to watch on my own timetable. With Netflix, I won't be able to watch a program that's being broadcast for the first time until the next day. Do I care? Nope. The digital antenna will let me watch local TV in real time.

I have DirecTV, and it costs me $82.21/month to watch what they will allow me to see when they want me to see it. I've decided that I work too darned hard for my money to give DirecTV that much money to get the few channels that I want and a cr*pload of channels that I care nothing about.

What's more, I can't afford the extra charge to watch DirecTV in HD, but with Netflix and the digital antenna, all the broadcasts will be in HD.

This big change is going to happen when my next Rocking Chair Money hits the bank in mid-September. Yay.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 30, 2014)

I still watch both regular TV and cable, and will continue to do so.  I don't watch for hours a day though, and I'm not familiar with the new shows you mentioned CR, but always welcome a new comedy that may be good.  I also watch Dancing With the Stars and American Idol, but not each episode.  Saw a few of the Rising Star shows, where people vote through their computer device, I think the guy that won was deserving.  I never vote on these shows though, not that much into it.


----------



## Shirley (Aug 30, 2014)

I wish somebody would tell me something that is worth watching on TV.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Aug 30, 2014)

Last Tango in Halifax on PBS (as soon as they're done with their fund-raising efforts)! Actually, lots of stuff on PBS...The American Experience, POV, Downton Abbey will be back in January, any of the Britcoms.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Netflix is killing regular TV...


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Sep 1, 2014)

You're right, Ralphy. Netflix provides what people want to see rather than _prescribing_ what they want people to watch. And at a price people can afford to pay!


----------



## ClassicRockr (Sep 1, 2014)

DWTS and American Idol among a FEW other programs. But, even with these two shows, "VIEWER BEWARE"! DWTS can/do wear some pretty "skimpy" dance outfits. American Idol has is mostly older teens looking for fame. But, we both like the shows. We don't vote and sometimes will record the shows and look at later.........skipping thru the commercials. 

This is one thing my wife could NOT live without.........tv!



Shirley said:


> I wish somebody would tell me something that is worth watching on TV.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Sep 1, 2014)

Naw, don't think so! Still plenty of folks tuning in to DWTS, American Idol, The Voice, America's Got Talent and quite a few other shows. 



Ralphy1 said:


> Netflix is killing regular TV...


----------



## oldman (Sep 1, 2014)

I watch very little TV and tomorrow and I am doing away with my Super Duper cable plan for a more moderate plan. My wife and I watch about 5 or 6 channels, if that many.


----------



## Lee (Sep 2, 2014)

They have been starting the new shows already on Showtime. Outlander looks promising.


----------



## oakapple (Sep 5, 2014)

Looking forward to Autumn tv as Summer is rubbish.Hopefully there will be new drama, as I am in England, we don't get all the US shows as soon, but we have Sky so do get quite a few. At the moment am watching back to back episodes of The Sopranos, which I have not seen before [it's brilliant.]Also all the West Wing series, and also Prison Break. I realise these are all 'old' but for some reason I never got to see them at the time.


----------



## AprilT (Sep 18, 2014)

ClassicRockr said:


> Two new shows coming this fall that we are *REALLY* looking forward to seeing:
> 
> *The Mysteries of Laura*
> The preview for it had us both cracking up. Sarcastic humor......love it!
> ...



So did you catch the new show?  I watched since there wasn't much else on, I was a bit disappointed it was such a cliche, but I really like the lead actress Debra Messing, so I might give it another chance.  Sometimes, the pilot misfires, but, it improves with time.  I know many a show I fell in love with the first episodes I stopped watching soon after the thrill petered out quite fast.  Still, I wish I could say there is a lot of hope for this one, but the pilot was really quite bad.

I'm waiting for my old favorites to come back on.


----------



## Bullie76 (Sep 18, 2014)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> You're right, Ralphy. Netflix provides what people want to see rather than _prescribing_ what they want people to watch. And at a price people can afford to pay!


Netflix is good. Youtube is great too. Lots of old tv shows and movies on it. The only thing I miss from cable are a few sports channels. But overall, I'm fine with the 10 free channels I get, Netflix and all the stuff I over the internet.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Sep 28, 2014)

Yes, watched the first two episodes and thought they were great! Laura/Debra Messing is a combo of Eddie Murphy's Beverly Hills Cop character, Axel Foley and Dana Delany's Body of Proof character, Dr. Megan Hunt. Love the humor/sarcasm this show has. And, seeing her ex-husband as her new boss/Captain is pretty funny also. Her partner, Laz Alonso (Jumping The Broom) is great as well. Will look forward to seeing this show each week! 
Next will be, The Bad Judge. 



AprilT said:


> So did you catch the new show?  I watched since there wasn't much else on, I was a bit disappointed it was such a cliche, but I really like the lead actress Debra Messing, so I might give it another chance.  Sometimes, the pilot misfires, but, it improves with time.  I know many a show I fell in love with the first episodes I stopped watching soon after the thrill petered out quite fast.  Still, I wish I could say there is a lot of hope for this one, but the pilot was really quite bad.
> 
> I'm waiting for my old favorites to come back on.


----------



## AprilT (Sep 28, 2014)

Of the new shows I watched, so far the only one I thought really did a great first episode was Gotham, there were others that did okay, but Gotham was the stand out for me so far.  

Shows I'm wait for the return of with great anticipation are return of TWD in 2 weeks, Grimm in 4 and I'm not sure when my other favorite, Hannibal will be back on, those are my favorites.  Very disappointed of the cancellation of Longmire, I'm so hoping it will be picked up and restarted by another network very soon.


----------



## charlotta (Oct 1, 2014)

Loved "Last Tango in Halifax.  You and I like the same programs.  Sunday night is when I tape all my fave shows.  I, also, love the Good Wife as well


----------

